# [EVDL] Great EV Video - DC PLASMA



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What batteries are being used? How many cells?

corbin



> Steven Lough wrote:
> 
> > Compliments of the NEDRA Yahoo group...
> >
> ...


----------

